# school certificate atested



## yasir33 (May 31, 2016)

hello,
my name is yasir,i recently shifted in dubai,my daughter got admission here in grade 2,school documents
requirements are 1.attested school leaving certificate from ministry of education in pakistan 2.attested doc`s
from ministry of foreign affairs in pakistan 3.attested doc`s from uae embassy in pakistan or in uae.
i just ask u that what kind of documents were required to attest these documents thanks regards yasir
waiting for ur early response .


----------



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Documents required might include Your passport copy and Kid's passport copy.
Please also consider Vaccination records preparation in case it is required by the school.


----------

